# How long is a buck fertile after banding?



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

How long after banding can you put a buckling in with does?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Not sure exactly but I would presume 2 days would be safe if not before


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I don't know how long he is still fertile. Dogs I think are fertile for six weeks or so?
I read somewhere that ten weeks after a severe illness, a buck will go through a period of infertility that lasts the same length of time as the illness. So it makes sense that they would be fertile for about ten weeks after banding.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

im curious how you get 10 weeks when the sack comes out in 3-4 weeks?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

My friend buck was banded at a year, and she thought after a week she would let him with the girls, he actually got a few pregnant when he was put back in....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

how old was the buck do you know Laura?

Im not expert on this I just band my bucklings at 7-8 weeks on average so I dont usually have to wonder and never had anyone come up pregnant.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

The buck was over a year old. She doesnt have anyother bucks around either, and her does were in heat.

I honestly dont think she did it right though, I told her to wait and see and she didnt listen...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It says... that bull calf semen ...can live in the upper parts of the reproductive tract for up to 21 days.... I can't seem to find anything on Bucks though....


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

> im curious how you get 10 weeks when the sack comes out in 3-4 weeks?


 :shrug: That was just a guess.
This was my logic: During a severe illness, the buck can't make sperm. If it takes 10 weeks for that to manifest itself, then I conclude the sperm stays in the body for 10 weeks. BUT...how long he is still fertile after banding depends on where in the body the sperm is at the time of banding, and how long it takes to travel, etc., etc. 10 weeks would be the maximum.
I've never banded, just had the vet castrate once. We kept our wether separate from the does for a few weeks, but I can't remember how many.


----------



## Busy Bee (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi everyone I was told by a lady that has been breeding goats since the late 60's that if it is a mature buck that is banded you should wait at least 2 weeks before putting them with any Doe's. Also with my own experience with my first wether I would think this would be about right. My first wether was surgically wethered, but started acting bucky to me and started peeing on me, so I banded him. I needed to sell him so my friend had a buyer that wanted to get him. So about a week after banding he was taken over to my friends home, my guy had to stay there for a few days before the new owner could get him. During his stay thier Doe got loose and was around him, after a couple months we find out she is pregnant. There were no other possible dads, and she gave birth to a little Doeling a few months later.
I hope this helps a little.


----------



## ladyharley (Sep 7, 2012)

A doe can't get pregnant unless she is in heat...she won't let the buck mount.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

This is a very old thread....


----------



## ladyharley (Sep 7, 2012)

soo? If it's very old it shouldn't be on here.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Keep it friendly, keep it fun.

This is a friendly warning.
Please don't reply to others in that manner, who are just trying to let you know, it is an old thread. That was not nice.

To your post, you are correct.
"A doe can't get pregnant unless she is in heat...she won't let the buck mount."


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Old threads are always left out for anyone to look back on for info.


----------

